
Brexit: Where UK tech companies stand on the EU referendum - nailer
https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/22/brexit-uk-tech-companies-eu-referendum/
======
nailer
Quote from the founder of Entrepreneur First, where Magic Pony Technology was
created:

"Leaving the European Union will have sweeping negative effects on British
startups' ability to hire, fundraise and access international markets."

I know some folk on HN are tired of Brexit discussion but this affects us a
lot. Go vote.

